# Blood tests Care-Manchester- How long for results?



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi  


Just wondering how long u wait for blood test results at care manchester?


Its been 2 weeks now, and just can't wait to find out if I can egg share  


Just tried to call clinic but it closed at 5pm, no one told me how long they take... 


Thanks xx


**just called after 3weeks waiting, to be told 4-6 weeks for cystic fibrosis test and kayrotype**


----------



## Nm2bns (Mar 13, 2012)

I got mine around 3 weeks... This was 2 years ago


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank u  a week to go then! gosh I get impatiant lol xx


----------



## Nm2bns (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol I know how u feel, I was the same. It's the chromosome tests that take the longest as they've got to be sent off to test. You'll receive a letter with your blood group card in it pretty soon, and when I received that I phoned up for my results.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks 


I have receieved a copy of letter Care has sent to my GP, so hopefully the blood group will bnext thru my letter box.


Ru still at Care? xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi hoping I remember you from an old thread, did you egg share at care last time??

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey nic  I remember  too, no we ddn't get und to egg sre last  found out db had a varicocele when I got our records from clinic nd it took from June-Jan for db's dr's to say they don't see it worth an op and to carry o with IVF  so here we are...


How have u been getting on? are  still at Care? xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes still at care, just had another round of sharing and in the midst of a bloody awful 2ww!! I don't know if they will let me share again if this one doesn't work!

Where are you up to now then??

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Oooh good luck Nic  


I have had my bloods, and scan waiting for results.... then db has to give a sample n ask GP for bloods. Then if all ok we are ready to go, must admit we don't have the money right away, it costs more than 1st quoted as we need Icsi :/ 


Have they been good with u hunny? xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes they really have the only thing I would say is they kind of assume you know everything, ive heard a few people say the same about their clinics though you have to ask if you want to know anything, saying that they have been really lovely all the facilities are nice etc, you will have to keep in touch and let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, u too hun. loads of  for ur OTD  xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you, I hope you get started soon, 

Nic
Xx


----------

